

How long can the Communist party survive in China? - AliCollins
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/533a6374-1fdc-11e3-8861-00144feab7de.html

======
webhat
I'm always bewildered by "experts" like Francis Fukuyama saying that
liberalization in China will lead to Democracy, that really shows that they
don't really understand how the current Chinese system works.

As for the elites stashing their money outside of the country, this happens in
almost every country as does shipping their offspring to Western Universities.

